# EXTREMELY cheep hardware for running Linux.

## dE_logics

Lets get out of the standard CISC world of Intel and AMD. What I need in the hardware is - 

1) Should have USB ports.

2) Cheaper than atom systems.

3) DVI and/or VGA output.

Any recommendations?

Another question -- Since Gentoo compiles form source, wont it be a bit too heavy for such sort of hardware? Can I chroot into such OSs... for e.g. chroot into an ARM Gentoo install using x64 systems?

----------

## Voltago

If you want to have graphics output, you probably can't go much cheaper than Atom:

http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/D410PT/D410PT-overview.htm

goes for 70€ in Germany. The cheapest non-x86 board with graphics output I know of is the BeagleBord that costs around 150$.

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Another question -- Since Gentoo compiles form source, wont it be a bit too heavy for such sort of hardware? Can I chroot into such OSs... for e.g. chroot into an ARM Gentoo install using x64 systems?

 

You can use the crossdev package to build an arm toolchain, cross-compile your system using "PORTAGE_ROOT=/... emerge @system", and use qemu-arm to test it.

----------

## Carnildo

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Lets get out of the standard CISC world of Intel and AMD. What I need in the hardware is - 
> 
> 1) Should have USB ports.
> 
> 2) Cheaper than atom systems.
> ...

 

With some patience, you should be able to get a Powermac G4 off Ebay  for $20 + shipping.  If you're in the mood for a challenge, a Powermac G3 is easier to get for that price, but it's harder to install Linux on.  A SunBlade 100 can be had for $30-$50 + shipping.  SGI O2s seem to be going for around $150.  There are various flavors of ARM systems out there, but the only one I'm familiar with is the NSLU2, which doesn't have video out.

All of these can install and run Gentoo, though some require large amounts of time and virtual memory to do so.

----------

## bear24rw

Beagleboard

http://beagleboard.org/

----------

## dE_logics

No, I'm not looking forward towards discontinued products. Actually it's not for me, I need lots of them and I'll be selling them in bulk to the common public running, probably Gentoo tweaked for the user's purpose.

Beagleboard is not an option -- Atom is cheaper and better.

----------

## Genone

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Actually it's not for me, I need lots of them and I'll be selling them in bulk to the common public running, probably Gentoo tweaked for the user's purpose.

 

What magnitude are we talking about, dozens, hundreds, thousands or even more? Numbers can have a significant influence on cost (ARM/MIPS developer boards are rather expensive, but the deployment hardware can become much cheaper when placing a large enough order).

Also is cost the only deciding factor, or are there other constraints like size, energy efficiency, performance, ...?

----------

## billium

hawk board 

http://uk.farnell.com/innovate-software-solutions/issplhawk/kit-dev-hawkboard-omap-l-138/dp/1789013

----------

## dE_logics

 *billium wrote:*   

> hawk board 
> 
> http://uk.farnell.com/innovate-software-solutions/issplhawk/kit-dev-hawkboard-omap-l-138/dp/1789013

 

No way! Atom is much cheaper!

However, I found something.

http://www.scienceprog.com/low-cost-and-open-lpc2148-development-board-launched/

But it doesn't have USB 2.0. We need a converter.

----------

## norg

what should this hardware do? if we know this we could search for specific hardware with low price suitable for your purpose.

There may be some VIA Boards that are cheap, small and efficient.

----------

## John R. Graham

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> However, I found something.
> 
> http://www.scienceprog.com/low-cost-and-open-lpc2148-development-board-launched/
> 
> But it doesn't have USB 2.0. We need a converter.

 As far as I know, ARM7 doesn't have a MMU so can't run true Linux.  Look for something ARM9 based.

- John

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, so that's why it's cheep. I didn't notice that.

----------

